# porter cable compressor question



## ctkulig (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi All, I'm a newbie here, and was searching this site because I was buying an air compressor for when I finish my basement. The kind I settled on was the porter cable CFNBNS pancake with 3 nailers because almost all who posted before were happy with it.

Anyway on to my question, might be dumb but here it is.

Is the proper way to drain the tank when finished the way it says in manual.
Manual says turn off, turn reg to zero, remove air tool, pull ring on saftey valve until pressure is at 20 psi release saftey ring and open drain?

Is that the way everyone does it because when I did it I almost crapped myself when air popped out? when you pull ring it's at 150 psi, couldn't I just turn off and use sprayer to remove air in tank?

Thanks,
ctkulig


----------



## fivecitydjs (Sep 21, 2007)

i have the same compressor. i just unplug it and open the drain valve. when the pressure is down to zero, i close the drain valve. seems to work fine for me.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Same here.


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

I pull the ring... it's just noisy, nothing to fear...

One thing I noticed, and am not sure if it's a good thing to do... but I tip the compressor so the drain valve is the lowest point and with the valve open, I run the compressor for a few seconds... I notice extra last bits of water will drip from the valve this way....


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah, draining this compressor without tipping it so the drain is at the low-point of the tank is a waste of time. You need to get ALL the water out if you want to keep the tank from rusting out.


----------



## ctkulig (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks all for the responses. I'll remember to tip compressor to drain all water.

One more question.
I read on here that people use this compressor with a framing nailer sometimes. Which framer does you use with this compressor or which do you recommend to use?

Thanks again


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I've used a Bostich 15-degree framer. No problem keeping up with my work pace.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

I have this compressor also, and if I had to do it all over again, I probably would buy something else. I would probably buy the double hot dog makita, which is supposedly whisper quiet. The PC pancake compressor is super noisy.

Getting to your question. You can relieve the pressure in your compressor by attaching a blower nozzle on the end of your hose. Just use the remaining air pressure to blow off any dust, and eventually, it'll go way down. Then you can pull the safety ring and unscrew the condensation plug on the bottom.


----------

